# Sig Request



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

_Hi im looking for a new sig. _

*Fighters - Dan Hardy & Faber
Colour - Black/Greyish background
Pics - Any you like
Avatar not needed*

_Rep for all attempts and thanks in advance._


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> _Hi im looking for a new sig. _
> 
> *Fighters - Dan Hardy & Faber
> Colour - Black/Greyish background
> ...









Enjoy!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Limba sure makes awesome pieces.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Thank you you are a genious.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Limba sure makes awesome pieces.


Thanks man! :thumbsup: 
Practice practice practice...can only make you better. 



_JB_ said:


> Thank you you are a genious.


Future genious.

Here is the other other one.


----------

